# How to overclock AMD A10-7850k (3.1 ghz)



## ANiceFellow (Feb 2, 2015)

Help please!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have any previous overclocking experience?


----------



## ANiceFellow (Feb 2, 2015)

nope.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I recommend you start with an Overclocking guide then:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-overclock-athlon,2161.html


----------



## ANiceFellow (Feb 2, 2015)

is there any dangers in ruining your computer or damaging by overclocking?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Of course, its really not recommended if you have zero experience.

You could overheat the CPU or overvoltage the unit. Reading guides will give you a general idea on how to overclock the CPU.

You could go the basic route and find the CPU multiplier and allow it to do the work for you. Set your 3100MHz to higher and higher while you find a stable point.

You also need to stabilize it by running benchmarking software and heat monitoring software.


----------

